
Nginx 1.13.4 - jbergstroem
http://nginx.org/en/download.html
======
jbergstroem
tarball:
[http://nginx.org/download/nginx-1.13.4.tar.gz](http://nginx.org/download/nginx-1.13.4.tar.gz)
(or wait for it to show up in your package manager)

The most notable change is the (new) mirror module which allows you to more
transparently pass requests to your backends. Previously, this required
modifying headers and potentially request body.

Documentation here:
[http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_mirror_module.html](http://nginx.org/en/docs/http/ngx_http_mirror_module.html)

